# Best Substrate for slopes?



## Iliveinazoo (2 Oct 2009)

I'd like to create a 70 degree-ish 'bank' effect in my tank.  

I suppose that I would need a sticky sort of substrate but all I've had any experience with is eco complete and sand - neither of which will hold for any length of time; so I thought pond soil or aqua soil may be better.

Does anybody know what kind of substrate that I should be aiming for? I'd like it to be as ntrient rich as possible for healthy growth but the slope comes first!

Any help with what to try or to definately not try would be appreciated


----------



## JamesM (2 Oct 2009)

Most of the clay based substrates will be good for this... anything like AquaSoil, MagicSoil, GEX, FloraBase, or the better option (imo), NatureSoil.


----------



## Iliveinazoo (2 Oct 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Most of the clay based substrates will be good for this... anything like AquaSoil, MagicSoil, GEX, FloraBase, or the better option (imo), NatureSoil.



Cheers for the quick reply   
I understand that most of these come with varying particle sizes?  Do you think that it would be best to go for smaller or larger; I would tend to think smaller but most of my 50-50 guesses turn out to be wrong - the laws of probability don't work with me!!


----------



## JamesM (2 Oct 2009)

Larger would be better imo. Sometimes the smaller grains get blown about the tank under good filtration.


----------



## Iliveinazoo (2 Oct 2009)

Yet another 50-50 guess is wrong!!


----------

